# How to make website show "Under Construction" page?



## OrbitzXT (Sep 22, 2011)

I was working on a website for the company I work for, for various reasons we've decided we want to take it down for a little while and just have it show "Under Construction". I'm about as amateur as you can get when it comes to web design, I used Microsoft Expression Web 4 to make it and Yahoo to host it. What's the easiest way for me to take it down without permanently deleting anything since we'll likely be working on it and putting it back up later?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just make a HTML of what you want and set it as the main for a while?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2011)

Your main page should be something like index.htm

Rename index.htm to something else (like index2.htm)
Make and under construction page and name it index.htm


----------



## qubit (Sep 22, 2011)

Having a website builder application look after this for you is probably your best bet. I recommend rebuilding it with something like that. Note that your typical website is a heady mixture of programming and data. It's very easy to trash and very difficult to resurrect, so be very careful.

These programs store your whole website on your PC and you then upload it to the web server. Therefore, you can trash the server as much as you like, because you have a reference copy on your PC.

Typical applications are Adobe Dreamweaver (the daddy of them all) and the much cheaper NetObjects Fusion.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 22, 2011)

Bah Q ... really stud ninja web developers just use notepad and a backup.


----------



## qubit (Sep 22, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Bah Q ... really stud ninja web developers just use notepad and a backup.



Yeah, I'll bet.  Oh and an FTP program, too, don't forget that. 

I've only ever dabbled a little with it, so I'm definitely nowhere near ninja status.


----------

